# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Ενημερωση για τις κεφαλες PHILIPS vam1202

## east electronics

Οι κεφαλες PHILIPS vam1202 που πανε σε CD MArantz Technics  αλλα και πολλα αλλα  ακριβοτερα κια φθηνοτερα ειναι κεφαλες τοσο διαδεδομενες  θα ελεγα οσο ειναι οι Ιαπωνικες KSS 213 κλπ  Δυστυχως εδω και δυο χρονια  οι κεφαλες που υπαρχουν στην Ελληνικη αγορα ειναι ολες μαιμουδες και κατα το 99 %  δεν δουλεουν σωστα ...

Οπως καποιος μπορει να καταλαβει δεν εχει απολυτως κανενα νοημα να προσπαθησει να κανει κανεις καποιο παραπονο στους κατα τα αλλα αξιους προμηθευετες μας  και συνεργατες ( κατα τα αλλα ) διοτι αυτοι κωδικους παραγγελνουν και σε καμμια περιπτωση ως μεταπωλητες δεν μπορουν αν ειναι υπευθυνοι για το προιον του καθε κινεζου . 

Το ασχημο σαφως ειναι οτι ουτε και οι ιδιοι γνωριζουν τι ειναι αυτο που αγοραζουν και επισης ειναι πολυ ασχημο απο τους κατα τα αλλα συνεργατες μας που σε καποιες φασεις προσπαθησαν να μας βγαλουν τρελλους λεγωντας οτι εχουν πουλησεις χιλιαδες κεφαλες και αυτο συμβαινει πρωτη φορα κι μαλλον το player  εχει και καποιο αλλο προβλημα αυτα ...και αλλα τραγελαφικα  Φυσικα σε ολα απο αυτα τα παραπανω μηχανηματα μολις μπηκε μεσα η σωστη κεφαλη  δουλεψαν πριν καλα καλα κλεισει το πορτακι απο το CD player .  

Να θυμησω οτι τα CD player MARANΤΖ  εχουν δικο τους διαγνωστικο  και  μολις μπει η κεφαλη μεσα  μπορει μεν να μην παιζει αλλα το διαγνωστικο σου λεει τι λαθος εχουν  


Συγκεκριμενα στην προσπαθεια να βρω  για να αλλαξω σε μηχανηματα πελατων μου αγορασα .
*
ΑΠο τον Χαρη Βασιλειδη στην καλλιθεα 5 τεμαχια προς 16 ευρω =80 ευρω* 

Οπου δεν δουλεψε ουτε ενα  παρατηρησα  οτι σε ολες το κλειστρο ( διακοπτης ) που βλεπει οτι η κεφαλη εχει φτασει στην αρχη δεν εβλεπε στο σωστο σημειο και απο λαθος στο καλουπι ο διακοπτης δεν εστεκε σωστα .Ολες εβγαζαν error 02 η error 10  που ειναι tracking error / focus error  μια απο αυτες ειχε και το spindle μοτερ τελειως κολλημενο και μια απο αυτες που ψιλοδουλευε το cd χοροπηδαγε πανω της λογο υπολειματων πλαστικου στην τροχαλια του spindle  μοτερ Τελικα δεν δουλεψε ουτε μια ( *πρεπει εδω να σημειωθει οτι πριν δυο χρονια ο Χαρης ειχε κεφαλη που σκοτωνε με μολις 18 ευρω  αλλα οχι πλεον . Οσες ειχαμε αγορασει μεχρι και δυο πριν χρονια ειχαν δουλεψει ολες με τα ματια κλειστα )* 

*Απο τον Παρμενιων Γκαγκα δυο τεμαχια προς 18 ευρω* 

Οπου με πολυ απλα λογια και η κεφαλη και η αντιμετωπιση ηταν απολυτα ιδια και φυσικα δεν δουλεψε καμμια απο τις δυο  αλλα τσπ δεχτηκαν την μια πισω 

*Απο τον Γεωργιαδη στην θεσσαλονικη 2 τεμαχια 18+18 +36 ευρω* 

Οι κεφαλες του Γεωργιαδη ηταν διαφορετικης συσκευασιας και κατασκευης  αλλα και απο αυτες δεν δουλεψε καμμια και φυσικα εβγαζαν  error     αλλα τσπ φανηκαν να ειναι μαλλον καλυτερης ποιοτητας αν και αυτο δεν ειχε καποιο αποτελεσμα 
( ουτε καν μπηκα στην διαδικασια να ασχοληθω να παραπονεθω ) 

*Απο τον Τασιαρλη  δυο κομματια προς 28 ευρω το κομματι =56 ευρω*
Συν μια KSS213 απο τις φτηνες ετσι για δοκιμη οπου :
Στην τηλεφωνικη μας επικοινωνια του ειπα τις ακριβως συμβαινει στην Αθηνα  και οτι δεν εχω διαθεση για τσακωμους και περιπετειες και δεν με ενδιαφερει να πληρωσω αλλα θελω να κανω την δουλεια μου σωστα . Η απαντηση που πηρα οτι αποσπασματικα ειχε καποιες αναφορες μοναδικες για προβληματα και οτι εχιε πουλησει χιαλδες χωρις κανενα προβλημα  αλλα δεν ηταν και  σε θεση να ξερει εαν εφταιγε η κεφαλη ο τεχνικος που την εβαλε η το ιδιο το player  Επισης μου ειπε οτι δεν δινει καμμια εγγυηση και δεν φερει καμμια ευθυνη    ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ !!!!  και η KSS 213  που πηρα επισης δουλεψε μολις για κανα δυο ημερες  και μετα σταματησε αλλα βεβαια εκει φταιω εγω γιατι πηρα την φτηνη .

*Απο τον Δελφινη στο Μοσχατο αγορασα επισης δυο κομματια προς 28+28 ευρω = 56 ευρω* 
Ο οποιος ειναι και συναδελφος και αυτο που πουλαει ειναι μονο το laser  χωρις τα μοτερ και τον μηχανισμο κατα δηλωση του ειχε παρει 100 κομματια και καποια  ελαχιστα δεν επαιξαν και δεν δινει καμμια απολυτως εγγυηση . Το ενα δουλεψε χωρις προβληματα το αλλο δεν δουλεψε ποτε 

Απο αυτον τον λεβεντη στον Μπεη http://www.ebay.com/itm/150770242927...84.m1439.l2649 πηρα δυο κομματια τα οποια* πληρωσα 28+28 ευρω =56 ευρω*  και ηταν ακριβως ιδια κεφαλη με του Γκακγα και του Βασιλειαδη για την οποια ο μαγκας ορκιζεται οτι ειναι αυθεντικη ( και αυτη που εχει στην φωτογραφια ειναι αυθεντικη και philips ) αλλα αυτη που σου στελνει δεν εχει καμμια απολυτως σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα  και οπως ειπα ειναι απολυτα ιδια με αυτην που υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ....Φυσικα του τραβηξα μια βαρβατη αναφορα στον Μπεη και πηρα τα λεφτα μου πισω και φροντισα να στειλω ενα αντιγραφο της επικοινωνιας στην PHILIPS  αν τυχον βγει και κατι απο αυτο .


Εμαθα το μαθημα μου σηκωσα ολα τα εξουσιοδοτημενα MARANTZ  σε ολο τον κοσμο και αυτη την στιγμη αγοραζω απο ενα εργαστηριο στην Γαλλια που του εχουν μεινει ακομα γυρω στα 100 κομματια απολυτα αυθεντικα τα πληρωνω 75 αστρονομικα ευρω το κομματι αλλα πλεον η αλλαγη κεφαλης εχει γινει υποθεση 5 λεπτων με τα ματια κλειστα οπου σου στελνουν τον μηχανισμο κομπλε τα λαστιχακια της αναρτησης και μια αντισταση που χρειαζεται αλλαγη και βελτιωνει κατα παρα πολυ την ζωη του laser 

Φυσικα  ολα αυτα τα παραδειγματα εγιναν το τελευταιο εξαμηνο και μπορω να σας διαβεβαιωσω οτι ολα αυτα τα player  που εβγαλαν αχρηστα ο Βασιλειαδης , και ο Ιταλος κλπ κλπ παιζουν εδω και μηνες  στους πελατες τους και ολα καλα και ολα μια χαρα 


Δικο σας !!!
Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

andyferraristi (19-03-17), angel_grig (01-02-14), ezizu (01-02-14), kx5 (19-07-14), nikolasswts (01-02-14), tsalik (01-02-14), xrhstos1978 (31-01-14)

----------


## johnkou

Σακη απο aswo εχεις παρει καθολου;

----------


## east electronics

Οχι παρολο οτι ειμαι πελατης σε τετοια θεματα τους φοβαμαι λιγο .Να δοκιμασω να μακρυνει η λιστα ????

----------


## xrhstos1978

οχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι οχι αλλα laser

----------


## Popeye

Να πω κ την δίκη μου ιστορία...
Πρόβλημα με κεφαλή σε Marantz CD67 II, είπα να πάρω το ρίσκο κ να αγοράσω ανταλλακτικό απο Αθήνα. Πήρα μια VAM1202(laser-μηχανισμός) απο τον Δελφινη, 25 ευρώ, ο άνθρωπος μου είπε ότι δεν υπαρχει καμια εγγύηση κ πως ειναι μέτριας ποιότητα κ αυτα χρησιμοποιεί κ αυτός.
Την βάζω πάνω, είχε περίεργη συμπεριφορά. Μια έπαιζε, μια δεν έπαιζε. 
 Έχοντας μελετήσει αρκετά το post του Σακη είπα να βάλω το νέο laser στον παλιό μηχανισμό και....voila! Παιζει μια χαρά!!

Η ποιότητα του μηχανισμού VAM ειναι όντως αισθητά χαμηλότερη απο του αντίστοιχου της philips, το laser θα δείξει...

----------

